# need some advice on a system and a half



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

here's the deal...

i'm putting together a home theater in our basement, and putting a lcd tv and htib in our family room. my budget is $10k. heres what i have so far, which is a little over what i want to spend.

:help:

1. Marantz sr8002 $2000
(receiver)

2. B&W 5.1 speakers $4000

683 Fronts $1500 pair
DS3 Rears $850 pair
HTM61 Center $650
ASW610xp Sub $1000

3. Mitsubishi hc6000 projector: $3080

4. Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD $900
(blu-ray player)

5. Belkin Power Conditioner/Surge protector/ Battery Back up $400

6. Sharp 37" LCD TV 1080p $1300

7. undecided HTIB around $500

all that equals 12180 plus i'll need a screen and cables 

any suggestions or comments on what i've picked are extremely appreciated. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Mcs and welcome to the Shack!

That looks like it will be a jam up system... although I think you can get just as good or better in 1, 3 and 4 for less $$$ if you would like some options to consider.

Onkyo seems to be the favorite for the HTIB systems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you for your welcome! :bigsmile:

any suggestions for 1,3,and 4 alternates?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I would suggest looking at Sony for your #6. Comparible cost and performance but IMHO much more idiot proof.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice choices. If it were me and I needed to save a couple bucks I'd look to save on the receiver, sub and Blu-Ray player.

Onkyo 875 or Denon 3808 would save ~$800
SVS PB12-Plus/2 no savings, but a better sub for the money
Samsung BD-P1400 save ~$400


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

shoponkyo.com will save you money with refurbs, just need to check every couple of days.

Unless you really don't want to go any bigger (i.e. you're sitting <5 feet away), check out a Vizio Gallevia for the family room. Same money, similar quality (yes, hard to believe), much bigger screen.

Save $$ on the blu-ray for sure, whether you get a Samsung or a PS3. The blu-ray spec is still changing, no sense in trying to make a long term investment there (and if you are, the PS3 is your best bet).

Check out DIY screens, or, if you buy commercial, go Acoustically transparent if it works for your room layout. Cables=monoprice.com


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

1... I would suggest considering the Onkyo TX-SR875 for $1119 shipped. It will sound every bit as good as the Marantz... maybe a little better when really pushed.


More power: 140W/Ch x 7 ch
Better video chip: Reon-HQV™ HD video scaling up to 1080p
HDMI V1.3 repeater (4in/1out)
Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding
Top line of Burr-Brown DACs for clean sound

... and if you really want to step up go for the Onkyo TX-NR905 at $1416 shipped.


Massive Toraoidal transformer plus 2 separate transformers for Audio & Video Processing
Reon-HQV™ HD video scaling up to 1080p
Built-in HD radio
Network capability for audio streaming, and USB front input

I believe both of these are a step up to the Audyssey MultEQ XT.

More power... more features and they both cost less with a 30 day return option to boot. 

I and several others here own the 805 and could not be happier. I also own the NAD T785, but it would cost a LOT more. If I could send it back and get the 905 I would... just to save money.

If you dead set on the Marantz you can get $75 off and free shipping at OneCall.


3... Why not the Panasonic PT-AE2000U at 1500 Lumens vs 1000 and 16000:1 CR vs. 15000:1. Both are LCD models and the Panny has been highly reviewed and well respected. Projector People has it for $2599 with free shipping using their SPRING100 coupon... and you might find it cheaper elsewhere. Projector Central has a comparison between these two units and they are pretty much equal, but to me the Visible Pixelation and other features tip the scale to the Panny. I absolutely love this pj... it is in my HT room.



4... IMO... paying $1000 for a Blu-ray player right now is way too much. Personally I would opt for spending as little as possible until at least OPPO releases their Blu-ray player. It will probably be much less than all the rest of the respectable ones and better, if OPPO carries on its tradition. Otherwise I would probably not spend anymore than the Panasonic DMP-BD30 at $499 shipped. Shop around, you may find it cheaper. Look at the reviews on it though... outstanding compared to many others.


You will save a good bit here... spend some of it on a SVS PB13-Ultra or a PC-Ultra. You will be miles ahead with either of these subs.

You may can save some on the LCD as well... again, check out OneCall. They have some good deals going all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

wow, great advice, i'm going to look at everything you guys said and see if i can get it cut back to $10k if you have any more suggestions feel free to post em


----------

